# Battier makes Team USA's final 15



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4870836,00.html



> Team USA finalists
> 
> USA Basketball's 15-player roster for its tuneup series for next month's World Championships (roster will be trimmed to 12 for the championships):
> 
> ...


Not sure how good his chances are of making the final 12, but being the ultimate team player I'd personally pick him to be in the final 12. I would probably cut Antawn, Arenas, and Bowen.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I would cut Jamison, Joe Johnson, and B-Mill...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I would cut Jamison and Bowen too, and...IDK, Miller maybe?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Amare should not go. Neither should Jamison. The last cut will be tough but its between bowen and battier.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=dw-teamusa080406&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> Who might go?
> 
> <b>Kirk Hinrich</b> could be expendable because of an abundance of point guards. <b>Brad Miller</b> has looked to be a step slow. <b>Antawn Jamison</b> may find himself as the odd man out even though he had a strong offensive game Thursday. Then there is <b>Bruce Bowen</b>, by far the most senior member of the team at age 35, who may not have a long-term future with the team, but his one-on-one defensive ability is still impressive.


To my surprise, no mention of Battier!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well amare is out so only 2 guys will get cut, but with amare out brad miller could still make the team but it looks as though 2 of AJ/Kirk/Bruce will be cut so id say battier is in


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I think B.Miller is going, because it seems like they will be playing Carmello, Lebron and Wade on the court at the same time quite a bit, at least from what i heard. So no need for more big guys, when you got Howard, Bosh and Brand manning the PF/C spot, with Carmello and Jamison you can play PF as well. And then I think Kirk stays for his defence. He is the only backcourt man that can play good defence on the opposing PG. And finally Battier is basically Bowen + decent shooting. So he is staying. Therefore that leaves, B.Miller and Bowen as the odd men out.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I once said that Jamison should not be going but on his performance against PR, he should be going. That leaves Battier on very thin ice. Bowen didnt score and shot an airball. Bowen is the best defender on the team but there are others who can do decent jobs. Brad Miller wouldnt be going for me.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Team USA in China*









What kind of lame picture this is? I mean the look on Yao's face.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Team USA in China*

I think he'll make it because of his unselfishness


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Team USA in China*

Looks like Bowen and Brad Miller are the favourites to be booted. We have a player going to Team USA not named T-Mac, how awesome is that? 

btw I wonder if Battier and Yao had a chance to chat during the last exhibition game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Team USA in China*



Yao Mania said:


> Looks like Bowen and Brad Miller are the favourites to be booted. We have a player going to Team USA not named T-Mac, how awesome is that?
> 
> btw I wonder if Battier and Yao had a chance to chat during the last exhibition game.


yes, they chatted for a while before the game started


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Team USA in China*



kisstherim said:


> yes, they chatted for a while before the game started


 I noticed Yao sort of bonded with the US players. He was joking aorund with some of them in the post-game handshake line.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well battiers chances of the final 12 are looking better because he did get the start over Bowen in the game and by the box score he seemed pretty good


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Look at it this way. We have an USA Dream Team player on this team. I think we have three supersatr on this team. Very cool.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Coach K looks like Quagmire from family guy...


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4870836,00.html
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how good his chances are of making the final 12, but being the ultimate team player I'd personally pick him to be in the final 12. I would probably cut Antawn, Arenas, and Bowen.


I 'd cut Jamison definitely, he sucks and doesn't play D or play with heart at all. I'd cut Bowen if you Battier you don't need him, he's overrated anyhow iMO, Amare is already at home in PHO, it would be tough but i'd have to say Chris Bosh, he hasn't played very well for some reason. Miller is a great passing/shooting center, DHoward is just a a beast so neither one of them would get cut from my team.

Antwan Jamison is a total loser to me, he's just a glorified scorer. He can't even be the 2nd best guy on a team, thats why he always gets traded.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Look at it this way. We have an USA Dream Team player on this team. I think we have three supersatr on this team. Very cool.


Yeah, I think that's cool too LOL> I've always liked players like Shane, the Raja Bells', Mario Elie types you know. You always have to have at least one on your team, whose just a good all around ball player with a great/tuff attitude. Sura had that a little bit, but he wasn't as good a fit for offense due to his accelerated injuries. But he was a baller in his college years i remember. Too bad. I doubt he will be able to play for us again, he should be an assitant coach IMO, I think he'd be way better than Ewing/Ward, they do nothing. 

I have to say, I'm very proud of Shane, its a great honor to have 2 Olympians on our team. Cool Beans, it can only breed confidence for us if Yao/Battier have solid summer campiagns. Tmac is really the only one who needed 'extended rest', I believe him when he says he knows his body better than anybody else.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Battier started last game! :banana:

And Sponaulis is an Olympian too don't forget


----------

